# vicon round baler



## country boy (May 27, 2010)

have been looking at round balers for a couple of years.I have found a vicon rv 1901 in my price range it has net and twine and i need to hear from more people that have run these balers. Any advise would be appreciated


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Never owned or seen one around here, first thing to check into, how goods your dealer on working/troubleshooting them? How good is their parts stock for em? No point in getting a great deal if all the parts has to be ordered or their service department can't diagnose what's causing any problems.


----------



## country boy (May 27, 2010)

the dealer keeps a large stock of parts and the the guys in the back get to school every year, and even talked to a mechanic that oed into a oilfield job and he said that they were god balers with very little problems and that vicon was still into the KISS ( keep it simple stupid ) way of doing things


----------



## hay king (Feb 6, 2011)

As long as you have good dealer support should be fine, but belt balers dont like to do wet feed. For silage you should run a fixed chamber baler like a mchale f550 or a welger is always a good bet for silage. If your only doing drier hay belts will be fine.
Any how good luck and keep going


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Vicon went bankrupt 3(?) years ago and was bought out by the Knerveland Group who makes Knerveland/ Taarup equipment. I would check the year of manufacture before buying since many companies cut costs (and therefore quality) just before going belly-up. I (had) have a Vicon disc mower that I was happy with, but I wanted a moco. The mower is for sale on this group.

Ralph


----------



## wittegeit (Jul 12, 2009)

No worries for spare parts, they are also available through Kuhn dealerships as Kuhn purchased the baler part from Kverneland two years ago.
On the other side, allmost no need for parts, there are no better balers then these.
Most sold baler in France for years now.


----------



## Feed Hay (May 30, 2008)

As stated above, when I was in Louisville at the National Show, the Kuhn guys told me that they bought the Vicon balers.


----------

